
Amazon looks like it is diffusing out of Seattle city - jamesliudotcc
https://mynorthwest.com/2089861/rantz-after-attacks-and-taxes-amazon-looks-to-expand-out-of-seattle/
======
jamesliudotcc
If you already occupy multiple towers in a campus, you can afford to move into
multiple smaller offices without necessarily losing out on in-office benefits.

It will spare workers who prefer the suburbs a long commute. They have already
expanded into Bellevue, but Bellevue can be inconvenient too. It makes sense
to have more than one satellite office in a metro area if they are going to
have any.

Not to mention the high-earner payroll tax.

